# New to Monterrey



## BKrisit

I have recently moved to Monterrey Mexico. Does anyone know of any expat groups/clubs that I could join? I don't speak Spanish and feeling a bit lonely. I need to find a way to start integrating. Also, I am looking for a good hair salon!

Thanks!
BKristi


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are in the enviable position of being forced to speak Spanish. It should expedite your eventual fluency. Anyway, welcome & hang in there. Someone will respond, or you'll just trip over some other expats. Monterrey is full of US/Mexican businesses and there are a lot of bilingual folks in that city.


----------



## gaskrankinstation

Hello! I'm in Monterrey as well. I came here for luuuurrrve (like so many others) but I have no friends and I'm having trouble learning Spanish because I'm at home all day while my boyfriend is at university. I started doing Skype lessons with a school called NuLengua, which I would recommend. It's quite cheap too.

What brings you to Monterrey?



BKrisit said:


> Also, I am looking for a good hair salon!


Haha! I was just thinking this, as I haven't had a haircut in 5 months...


----------



## BKrisit

gaskrankinstation said:


> Hello! I'm in Monterrey as well. I came here for luuuurrrve (like so many others) but I have no friends and I'm having trouble learning Spanish because I'm at home all day while my boyfriend is at university. I started doing Skype lessons with a school called NuLengua, which I would recommend. It's quite cheap too.
> 
> What brings you to Monterrey?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I was just thinking this, as I haven't had a haircut in 5 months...


I am here for love also. He is Mexican and I am here now to see if I can actually live in Mexico. This visit I have been here for a month so far. Learning Spanish is definitely going to be a process. I had a tutor, but I didn't think he was doing much for me. Now I have CD's that I am listening to. Plus there's Spanish all around...something has to eventually absorb in my brain!

So far, I have only found a yoga studio that has a teacher that speaks English and I was going to try to find a pilates also. I am living in Contry. I'm very much feeling like a fish out of water now. Im hoping this is only a phase until I become more acclamated. 

Anyway, the search for a hair salon continues! I was in San Pedro by the Palacio and saw a salon that appeared to be very busy. I might go back and check it out.


----------



## gaskrankinstation

I also feel like a fish out of water here. It's weird because I've always been very independent, and now I find myself extremely dependent on my boyfriend. I know it won't always be like this though!

I'm in Roma Sur... quite close to Contry. We could meet outside the university sometime and go for a walk if you feel like it! I think that's safe enough during the day, haha. I swear I'm not an undercover drug lord.


----------



## conorkilleen

Hey there. I have been here in MTY for a little over a year. I live in San Jeronimo. Let me know if you have any questions on areas or things to do. MTY is a great city with lots of things to do and see.


----------



## BKrisit

Hi ConorKilleen. 
Do you know of any walking clubs or yoga/gym that have English speaking members or classes? I am also looking for a good hair salon.  I am located in Contry, but I have a car. So driving to San Pedro, etc. is not a problem.

Thanks for your help.
BKristi


----------



## BKrisit

gaskrankinstation said:


> I also feel like a fish out of water here. It's weird because I've always been very independent, and now I find myself extremely dependent on my boyfriend. I know it won't always be like this though!
> 
> I'm in Roma Sur... quite close to Contry. We could meet outside the university sometime and go for a walk if you feel like it! I think that's safe enough during the day, haha. I swear I'm not an undercover drug lord.



Sure. Let me know what day/time works for you. There is a park that I used to walk in across from a church in Roma. I can find out the street names and maybe we could meet there.


----------



## BKrisit

RVGRINGO said:


> You are in the enviable position of being forced to speak Spanish. It should expedite your eventual fluency. Anyway, welcome & hang in there. Someone will respond, or you'll just trip over some other expats. Monterrey is full of US/Mexican businesses and there are a lot of bilingual folks in that city.


Thanks RVGringo. I needed a reminder that I AM IN an enviable position. 
Have a great day!


----------



## professor jose

BKrisit said:


> I have recently moved to Monterrey Mexico. Does anyone know of any expat groups/clubs that I could join? I don't speak Spanish and feeling a bit lonely. I need to find a way to start integrating. Also, I am looking for a good hair salon!
> 
> Thanks!
> BKristi


Hi. I have been living in Mexico for almost two years now in the state of Guanajuato. I am an English teacher and the basic rule of thumb is to try and learn a new sentence everyday. Start out basic and do not be afraid to simply practice and speak. Watching movies in English with Spanish subtitles will also help. I too am moving to Monterrey in early July as I have accepted a position with a bilingual school there. I am looking for expat groups and organizations there as well. Should you find any, please let me know and I will do the same. Saludos y bienvenida a Mexico.


----------



## fmm

BKrisit said:


> I have recently moved to Monterrey Mexico. Does anyone know of any expat groups/clubs that I could join? I don't speak Spanish and feeling a bit lonely. I need to find a way to start integrating. Also, I am looking for a good hair salon!
> 
> Thanks!
> BKristi


The American Society of Monterrey (ASOMO) does a monthly get-together/happy hour and also has occasional group walks on the Calzada in San Pedro on Sunday. Their website is defunct, but you can reach the organizers at asomo.mty AT gmail.

I got my hair cut last month at O Spa/Salon in San Pedro. It's high end (read = very pricey) but some of the stylists speak English and they did a great job. 

I just moved to Monterrey myself and am looking to meet people. Contact me offline if you're getting a group together.


----------



## mickisue1

fmm said:


> The American Society of Monterrey (ASOMO) does a monthly get-together/happy hour and also has occasional group walks on the Calzada in San Pedro on Sunday. Their website is defunct, but you can reach the organizers at asomo.mty AT gmail.
> 
> I got my hair cut last month at O Spa/Salon in San Pedro. It's high end (read = very pricey) but some of the stylists speak English and they did a great job.
> 
> I just moved to Monterrey myself and am looking to meet people. Contact me offline if you're getting a group together.


Could you define "very pricey?"


----------



## BKrisit

professor jose said:


> Hi. I have been living in Mexico for almost two years now in the state of Guanajuato. I am an English teacher and the basic rule of thumb is to try and learn a new sentence everyday. Start out basic and do not be afraid to simply practice and speak. Watching movies in English with Spanish subtitles will also help. I too am moving to Monterrey in early July as I have accepted a position with a bilingual school there. I am looking for expat groups and organizations there as well. Should you find any, please let me know and I will do the same. Saludos y bienvenida a Mexico.


I will keep you posted. Thanks for the Spanish tips as well. If you don't mind, what school will you be teaching at? One of my boyfriends good friends owns a language school here. Just curious....


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

Try watching novelas... I find them dumb, but their speech is usually slow and their acting so overdone that you can get what they say easily... I learnt English mostly by videogames, music and chat rooms, try picking some music in Spanish, that helps geting you used to the phonetics.


----------



## BachataMike

*New to Monterrey Also*

I too am new to Monterrey also and am interested in connecting with other expats. BTW, I know many English speaking professionals in Monterrey who have been here a long time and know the city well. If you would like to connect let me know...Mike


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

By the way, from this month and on, having temperatures of 30°c (86°f?) will be more and more common... and I don't even want to talk about August...


----------



## travelinhobo

I am seriously lost on this one. You don't speak Spanish, but you're here to see if it's going to work out on a permanent basis, but you want to hang around English speakers. If xenophobia is the fear of foreigners, what's the phobia for learning languages??


----------



## jojo

travelinhobo said:


> I am seriously lost on this one. You don't speak Spanish, but you're here to see if it's going to work out on a permanent basis, but you want to hang around English speakers. If xenophobia is the fear of foreigners, what's the phobia for learning languages??


Live and let live, none of us have the right to judge others desires!

Jo xx


----------



## acjaidar

*expat groups*

I'm looking for expat clubs too!!! Where do you live? I'm in San Pedro. Please let me know if you find any.

Tnks 
Cristy


----------



## Isla Verde

travelinhobo said:


> I am seriously lost on this one. You don't speak Spanish, but you're here to see if it's going to work out on a permanent basis, but you want to hang around English speakers. If xenophobia is the fear of foreigners, what's the phobia for learning languages??


It's only logical that a newcomer to Mexico will look for some friends who speak English. This doesn't mean he won't also begin to learn Spanish and make Mexican friends too.


----------



## conorkilleen

I try to stay as far away from English speakers sometimes here in Mexico. Depends on my mood I guess. When I travel and I am in a hotel they try to speak english to me...I just keep the conversation going in spanish. I prefer to immerse myself in the language culture to keep my skills sharp. 

I speak english 10-12 hours every day with people from work and look for every opportunity to speak spanish. That is why my wifes skills in english may be lacking because I prefer to speak spanish in the house and not lumber over english and comprehension. We can have a much more meaningful conversation in spanish.

For those of you new here and trying to learn spanish, its ok to want to be around english speakers..its natural. I came to Mexico already being fluent in spanish and have enjoyed the change of pace. My only tip is to learn as quick as you can. I have no clue how people can live in Mexico and try to "make it work" without totally dedicating yourself to learning the culture and language. I met an American couple the other day that have been living in Mexico for 6 years (the guy was a vice president of some company). Neither one spoke spanish. They seemed really boring to me. They also seemed to want to latch onto me and "hang out". I still have their information, however I doubt I will give them a call. If they have lived in Mexico for over 6 years and didn't feel the urge/need to learn the language, then I think I would not enjoy their company. May sound harsh, however I feel the same about Mexicans living in the US. I'm not saying that they should "get out", however I don't think that we would have very much in common


----------



## BKrisit

conorkilleen said:


> I try to stay as far away from English speakers sometimes here in Mexico. Depends on my mood I guess. When I travel and I am in a hotel they try to speak english to me...I just keep the conversation going in spanish. I prefer to immerse myself in the language culture to keep my skills sharp.
> 
> I speak english 10-12 hours every day with people from work and look for every opportunity to speak spanish. That is why my wifes skills in english may be lacking because I prefer to speak spanish in the house and not lumber over english and comprehension. We can have a much more meaningful conversation in spanish.
> 
> For those of you new here and trying to learn spanish, its ok to want to be around english speakers..its natural. I came to Mexico already being fluent in spanish and have enjoyed the change of pace. My only tip is to learn as quick as you can. I have no clue how people can live in Mexico and try to "make it work" without totally dedicating yourself to learning the culture and language. I met an American couple the other day that have been living in Mexico for 6 years (the guy was a vice president of some company). Neither one spoke spanish. They seemed really boring to me. They also seemed to want to latch onto me and "hang out". I still have their information, however I doubt I will give them a call. If they have lived in Mexico for over 6 years and didn't feel the urge/need to learn the language, then I think I would not enjoy their company. May sound harsh, however I feel the same about Mexicans living in the US. I'm not saying that they should "get out", however I don't think that we would have very much in common



I am not against learning Spanish. I spend 2 hours per day on Spanish. I also try to read the newspaper, billboards, magazines, as well as have my Mexican boyfriend and his family use Spanish words and sentences with me. I go to the grocery store, malls, etc on my own using the Spanish I know.

I have been here since January and was simply looking for someone who speaks English to befriend as my Spanish improves....which is why I reached out to this Expat forum. Just wanted to hang out with someone to have a easy comfortable casual conversation. And maybe find some facilities that I can use in the interim until I am more comfortable speaking. That was it.


----------



## conorkilleen

I apologize if I came off harsh. I sometimes do when I am typing. There is nothing wrong with trying and that is the best thing that you can do. Keep learning and in no time you will be fluent.

Like I mentioned before, I live in San Jeronimo and would be willing to meet at some point and do what we do best...BBQ and drink cold beer. Only one request would be that we hold at least some of our conversation in Spanish!!


----------



## Isla Verde

BKrisit said:


> I am not against learning Spanish. I spend 2 hours per day on Spanish. I also try to read the newspaper, billboards, magazines, as well as have my Mexican boyfriend and his family use Spanish words and sentences with me. I go to the grocery store, malls, etc on my own using the Spanish I know.
> 
> I have been here since January and was simply looking for someone who speaks English to befriend as my Spanish improves....which is why I reached out to this Expat forum. Just wanted to hang out with someone to have a easy comfortable casual conversation. And maybe find some facilities that I can use in the interim until I am more comfortable speaking. That was it.


There's no need to defend your motives for wanting to find some English-speaking friends  . Having your Mexican boyfriend and his family to practice with will be your best Spanish class, but spending all day long living within a new language can be very tiring. Being able to switch off to your native tongue from time to time is necessary to preserve your good humor and to keep your brain from exploding from Spanish overload!


----------



## jojo

Isla Verde said:


> There's no need to defend your motives for wanting to find some English-speaking friends  . Having your Mexican boyfriend and his family to practice with will be your best Spanish class, but spending all day long living within a new language can be very tiring. Being able to switch off to your native tongue from time to time is necessary to preserve your good humor and to keep your brain from exploding from Spanish overload!


Exactly! Afterall, this is an English speaking forum and I think we all need to speak in our native tongue and talk to our fellow countrymen every now and again. Some more often than others. IMO, you cant beat a good chat with someone who speaks your own language!

Jo xxx


----------



## dongringo

My step daughter is in her second year of a trauma internship outside of Monterrey. She desperately needs to improve her English. 
Any volunteers? please send email in a private message.


----------



## Organic D

Wow, going to a strange city, in any country in the world, and being alone isn't a fear for me. But then I passed the entry exam into AA and now have 24 yrs. Monterrey has many English meetings each week filled with friends I have not met yet. We are going to Aijijic where we have visited many times before. After the very first meeting there we were invited to dinner, a game of golf, a walk on the pier, etc. instant friends. Can't wait to get there. Now, reading this thread and realizing how normal people do not have instant friends where ever they go makes me grateful for enduring the incomprehensible demoralization for so long.


----------



## terrybahena

Organic D said:


> Wow, going to a strange city, in any country in the world, and being alone isn't a fear for me. But then I passed the entry exam into AA and now have 24 yrs. Monterrey has many English meetings each week filled with friends I have not met yet. We are going to Aijijic where we have visited many times before. After the very first meeting there we were invited to dinner, a game of golf, a walk on the pier, etc. instant friends. Can't wait to get there. Now, reading this thread and realizing how normal people do not have instant friends where ever they go makes me grateful for enduring the incomprehensible demoralization for so long.


I am like you- instant friends of Bill W wherever I go, even my tiny village, altho' in Spanish, just more incentive to become fluent more quickly! But maybe after we get settled I can try an English mtg in Monterrey!


----------



## gaskrankinstation

BKrisit and the other expats in Monterrey, do you want to exchange email addresses? Or start a facebook group or something? I'm very keen to meet up / hear more about your experiences here. my email is prozaco (at) yahoo (dot) co (dot) uk. I'm pretty sure you can find me on Facey with that, too.

As for the buzzkills complaining about expats desperate to meet other expats rather than integrating, of course you have a point, but there is a big difference between not speaking Spanish yet and not being at all interested in learning (like the US couple who've been here 6 years and still don't know a word of Spanish). Not being able to fully express yourself in conversation can leave you feeling a bit lonely, so it's just nice to be able to talk to people without the language barrier for a change.

Also, I found the best thing for my language skills in Germany was working for a German company. Here I am on a tourist permit and I work from home. I would love to take a Spanish class but the only options I found were a private tutor (expensive and far away) or a semester at ITESM (even more expensive, illegal on my tourist permit). I am taking various online classes and I have weekly Skype lessons with a tutor in Equador, but fluency takes time.


----------



## HawkGuy

Hello, everyone.
It looks like it's been a few months since this board has seen any activity, but I'm hoping someone still sees this message and responds.

I have accepted a 12 month assignment in Monterrey for work and will be moving here with my wife. She is an elementary teacher back home and has taken a 12-month leave of absence to come with me. That said, we were too late for her to get a full time job at the American schools like ASFM, although she has been invited to come back to apply as a sub at a couple of them.

Within the week I expect to sign a lease on a fully furnished rental house on the northeastern side of the city, near Apodaca. It is in a gated area and not far from where I work.

We are desparately looking for other Americans/Expats in the Monterrey area that we can meet with to make some new friends, and to find ways for my wife to get involved to occupy her time. Also, any good Spanish language schools/lessons that my wife might be able to get involved in would be great too. I've looked at Grow in Spanish and they seem reasonable and flexible. Just curious if there are any others out there to compare with, that might offer a group setting to further help make new friends.

Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Hi - I'm desperately trying to find the South African who recently moved to Monterrey from Johannesburg. Would love to know how they are settling in? I'm a complete novice on the expat site and 'technologically challenged' / severely impaired on top of it all!


----------



## Guest

BKrisit said:


> I am here for love also. He is Mexican and I am here now to see if I can actually live in Mexico. This visit I have been here for a month so far. Learning Spanish is definitely going to be a process. I had a tutor, but I didn't think he was doing much for me. Now I have CD's that I am listening to. Plus there's Spanish all around...something has to eventually absorb in my brain!
> 
> So far, I have only found a yoga studio that has a teacher that speaks English and I was going to try to find a pilates also. I am living in Contry. I'm very much feeling like a fish out of water now. Im hoping this is only a phase until I become more acclamated.
> 
> Anyway, the search for a hair salon continues! I was in San Pedro by the Palacio and saw a salon that appeared to be very busy. I might go back and check it out.


I know this is a little late and you probably found a good hair salon by now, but I recommend Bijin Salon. You can trust anyone in there to give you a really good cut!


----------



## Guest

I recently moved to Monterrey. I visited my boyfriend for 6 months last year and enjoyed it here very much. After much thinking, decided to move back. Was going to attend TEC but the financial aid got mucked up so looking to apply to study somewhere else. I currently rent in the Garza Sada area with my boyfriend who works most days. I really would like to improve my Spanish, I read it quite well, but lack confidence in my spoken Spanish as I'm sort of shy when meeting new people and am largely self-taught in the language. I have a large group of Spanish friends via my boyfriend but would enjoy meeting some fellow US expats living in the area. I think it would be good to form my own group of friends here as well so that I can gain a little independence, and also practice my Spanish more with other people in the continual learning process. Glad to have found this forum


----------



## Isla Verde

harrylexington said:


> ...I have a large group of Spanish friends via my boyfriend but would enjoy meeting some fellow US expats living in the area.


No Mexican friends?


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> No Mexican friends?


Maybe she meant Spanish-speaking friends.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe she meant Spanish-speaking friends.


No doubt she did. I know that it's common in the States to use "Spanish" to mean "Spanish-speaking", but this sloppy usage really bothers me, maybe because I have "Spanish" friends who are actually natives of Spain. After all, since we speak English, does that mean we are from England?


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry, I meant Spanish SPEAKING friends/Mexican friends. I would appreciate you not making assumptions about my knowledge based on one little mistake, as I am not some stupid American who doesn't know the difference and sloppily refers to all Spanish speaking people as the same. It was a genuine oversight that I certainly recognize, and still surprised I even typed that, probably nervous since I'm new on this forum and I think I did mention that I am shy with new people. If I wanted these kinds of replies I should of gone to YouTube. No real thoughtful reply to my post, just the same old confrontational internet trolls.


----------



## Isla Verde

harrylexington said:


> I'm sorry, I meant Spanish SPEAKING friends/Mexican friends. I would appreciate you not making assumptions about my knowledge based on one little mistake, as I am not some stupid American who doesn't know the difference and sloppily refers to all Spanish speaking people as the same. It was a genuine oversight that I certainly recognize, and still surprised I even typed that, probably nervous since I'm new on this forum and I think I did mention that I am shy with new people. If I wanted these kinds of replies I should of gone to YouTube. No real thoughtful reply to my post, just the same old confrontational internet trolls.


I'm not a troll, thank you very much. Though I have been accused of being a language nerd!

Since this is an internet forum, all I have to go on are the words you write. I´m sorry if my comment hurt your feelings, I really am. 

You might consider signing up for Spanish classes - this would be a way of improving your Spanish and perhaps meeting other expats in Monterrey.


----------



## Guest

I am a language nerd too, so I'm genuinely sorry for such a silly mistake. I really don't know why I typed it that way because upon review, hell, even I know that is a really stupid way to put it, not all Spanish speaking people are Spanish, rest assured I know this, which makes me more confused as to why I typed it, in my brain I was thinking Mexican friends/Spanish SPEAKING friends. 

... at least I didn't say Mexican speaking friends ;P


----------



## Isla Verde

harrylexington said:


> I am a language nerd too, so I'm genuinely sorry for such a silly mistake. I really don't know why I typed it that way because upon review, hell, even I know that is a really stupid way to put it, not all Spanish speaking people are Spanish, rest assured I know this, which makes me more confused as to why I typed it, in my brain I was thinking Mexican friends/Spanish SPEAKING friends.
> 
> ... at least I didn't say Mexican speaking friends ;P


I remember cringing when someone back in the States asked me if Mexicans speak Mexican, and I know they weren't referring to the language of the ancient Aztecs!


----------



## Guest

Yes, I've heard that as well, usch... 

I'm definitely looking for a Spanish class now that things have settled down since moving.


----------



## Isla Verde

harrylexington said:


> Yes, I've heard that as well, usch...
> 
> I'm definitely looking for a Spanish class now that things have settled down since moving.


Look for a school that has small classes and one that emphasizes communicating in Spanish over rehashing grammar rules, though both are important. It would also be helpful to have one or two Spanish-speaking friends who would feel free to correct any egregious mistakes you make when chatting with them.


----------

